# Eleven years into Spurs career, Parker continues to shine



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Back in the summer of 2001, Tony Parker was a French teenager who came to San Antonio and probably couldn't tell the Alamo from Al Pacino. But he was familiar with another celebrated local institution.
> 
> Remember Avery Johnson.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2012/news/featur...ony-parker-feature/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Unlike Avery Johnson, Tony actually deserves to have his jersey retired.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Unlike Avery Johnson, Tony actually deserves to have his jersey retired.


Why do you feel AJ shouldn't have had his jersey retired?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Still mad that Indy didn't draft him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> Why do you feel AJ shouldn't have had his jersey retired?


You think his name deserves to be up their Robinson, Gervin and Elliot? Bowen' shouldn't be up there either.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Yea, I think he does deserve to be up there. He did lead the spurs in assist after all. Bowen too, considering without his D, we probably wouldn't be as good as we were.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

hi im new said:


> Yea, I think he does deserve to be up there.



Sorry, but only great players should have their jerseys retired, and AJ was a nice player, but great?...I don't even think you agree that he was great.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

He wasn't great and neither was Sean Elliott, but in my opinion, people that have been a big part of a franchise (and maybe the community) should have their jerseys retired.


----------

